# New Fresh Water Set-up questions



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm setting up a 70 GL Fresh Water tank, I'm not sure if it'll be Cichlids or Angels or Tropical, My question is about filtration. I've got a 38 GL Acrylic Sump. Can I use any natural material in the sump to filter the water? Maybe like a multi stage filtration system. A DIY of course. Any Thoughts?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The basics are filtration are simply something to mechanically filter like floss or sponges and then bio media, something with large surface area for the bacteria to grow on.

Water should flow through mechanical and then biological.

A sump is not a good idea if you want to do co2 in the future but if no co2, perfectly fine and allows you to put the heater in the sump instead of in the tank.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*New Tank*

It's been a full 10 years since having a Fresh Water tank, I shut down my Saltwater tank when we moved and have been so busy. So I thought perhaps a planted tank, I've been reading about people using Sumps for fresh Water and since I have one I thought why not but you say no if C02 is being used. OK Guess I'm learning all over again.

Would you recommend a Canister filter instead?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

A canister filter is usually the best choice. Good circulation, less maintenance, quieter, more media options and space for media, great with co2 and more capacity. Only downside I see is the starting cost.

You can also do things like inline heaters and inline co2 to keep the tank looking cleaner and you can also add glass lily pipes for an even cleaner look.

If you go with a HOB filter, the only brand I recommend is aquaclear


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Hello*

First off, Thanks for your help I appreciate it. I managed to get a Canister Filter from a friend Eheim 2215 for 40 bucks , Checked the Flurite Substrate at Big Als, It's pricey at 26 a bag and I figure atleast 4 bags maybe 6. Went to Guelph to check out Angelfins but never found it, Damn but I'll check again. I'm also gonna get an Older Guiessman 4 Bulb T-5 Unit up and running but I've got to get a new ballast but found a guy in Newmarket that has one 20 bucks and 20 to ship it. o well. Glass Pipes? sounds good not sure where to get them, thanks again Jim


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

great price on the filter and a good filter

Be sure to get new bulbs. After 9 months to a year, bulbs don't give plants what they need. I know this from personal experience as well as others saying so.

Best bet is to get bulbs from an aquaponics store for half the price of "aquarium" bulbs.

check home depot for a ballast, I was able to get one there recently for a t8 fixture. Try other hardware stores to or lighting stores.

If it is t5no that is a fair bit of light, if it is t5ho, that is a very high amount of light and will require co2 and ferts.

By the light fixture, I am assuming you plan to go planted. Having lots of plants at the start of the setup will help cycle the tank faster. There are lots of people on this forum who can sell you plants for much cheaper than stores, sometimes even free.

Also, when ready to start cycling, ask for some used media from someone in your area to make cycling even faster.

And, if rusty on cycling, read the sticky about cycling and get some ammonia and a master test kit.

if you want a background like all black or something, I recommend the craft paint at dollar stores. Cheap and very easy to remove if wanted. Takes 2 or 3 coats usually.

If this is a 4 foot long tank, you will probably want an extra circulation pump to avoid dead spots. Something like a maxi-jet. The eheims usually come with a spray wand instead of a nozzle and don't move water as well as you might want.

I am sure others can toss in a few tips to


----------

